

Joomla Debuts Version 3.0, Mobile Optimized Thanks To Twitter Bootstrap - ekaln
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/27/website-creation-platform-joomla-debuts-version-3-0-mobile-and-tablet-optimized-thanks-to-twitter-bootstrap/

======
ekaln
Great to see major software use Bootstrap.

Lots of typical TechCrunch mistakes when covering open source, though. They
always think open source projects are "companies". Related example: every
single TC article on WordPress seems to say that Automattic is the owner of
WP.

